# Hilfe!: Exception beim Knoten Kopieren in w3c.orc.Document-Objekt



## Dorchen (5. April 2004)

Hallo!
Ich bekomme folgende Exception, wenn ich von einem Document-Objekt eine Node in ein anderes Document-Objekt kopieren will:

org.w3c.dom.DOMException: WRONG_DOCUMENT_ERR: A node is used in a different document than the one that created it. 

Die Exception ist mir schon klar, aber wie kann ich das umgehen?
Ich muss unbedingt Knoten kopieren können!

Hier mein Code, der die Exception auslöst:

Document xmltransform = domparser.newDocument();
xmltransform.appendChild(xmltransform.createElement("transform"));

Node node1 = testdoc.getDocumentElement().cloneNode(true);
Node node2 = testdoc2.getDocumentElement().cloneNode(true);

xmltransform.importNode(testdoc.getDocumentElement(),true);//keine Wirkung sichtbar
xmltransform.importNode(node2,true);

//gibt Exception:
xmltransform.getDocumentElement().appendChild(node1);


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. April 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe:

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=34&thread=317283

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=34&thread=295247

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=4&thread=503455

Gruß Tom


----------

